# Securing dinghy on davits



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Well, I've finally done it. just installed some davits (Nova by Forespar). Looks like I will need to pull it in about 6 inches to secure it while underway. It seems to me like it would be nice to readjust the aft sling (shorten the outboard side) to keep the dinghy level after I tie it up to the aft rail. I won't have the option to try it out till next week yet but was looking for any advice on securing and slings. 

Thanks
Gene


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a dinghly on Garhauer davits. My wife customized a taylor cover by putting slits for the triangle lift straps to come through. It has a rubberized drawstring hem around the bottom so it syas on the dinghy and protects it from the sun. We place a beach ball under it to tent it so the water runs off. We also have two blue small fenders attached to the rear rail between the davit hoist arms

After we raise the dinghy. we have 3 long 1 inch web stray pieces approximently 28- 30 ft long which we throw one end over the top of the dinghy, under the cross piece of the davits and fish up with and under the bottom rear rail piece. Our Garhauer davits hace cleats on them so we secure the top end of the web strap to that. We pull the bottom ends of the three straps we have fished pulling the dinghy tight to the back rail against the fenders. Then these straps also get secured on the cleats. Our dinghy doesnt move one inch even in major seas and wind. 

Dave


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> We have a dinghly on Garhauer davits. My wife customized a taylor cover by putting slits for the triangle lift straps to come through. It has a rubberized drawstring hem around the bottom so it syas on the dinghy and protects it from the sun. We place a beach ball under it to tent it so the water runs off. We also have two blue small fenders attached to the rear rail between the davit hoist arms
> 
> After we raise the dinghy. we have 3 long 1 inch web stray pieces approximently 28- 30 ft long which we throw one end over the top of the dinghy, under the cross piece of the davits and fish up with and under the bottom rear rail piece. Our Garhauer davits hace cleats on them so we secure the top end of the web strap to that. We pull the bottom ends of the three straps we have fished pulling the dinghy tight to the back rail against the fenders. Then these straps also get secured on the cleats. Our dinghy doesnt move one inch even in major seas and wind.
> 
> Dave


Can you post pictures, please? One of the things that drove me nuts about our dinghy on the Gem was we could never get it tied down secure enough to keep from moving. In fact, multiple Gems reported the davits snapping in heavy seas on ocean crossings. I'd really like to avoid all that and have a good plan for the Irwin going forward.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We use three ratchet straps. One from the forward dinghy D ring and back to the center and tied to a pushpit stanchion. Another from a stern attachment inside the dinghy, again back to a pushpit stanchion. These act like spring lines and keep it from moving side to side. The third goes from the same aft attachment, over the dinghy transom and under the dinghy back to the same pushpit stanchion. The two straps coming from the aft, one leading above the dinghy and the other below, act to stabilize up and down motion.

We ratchet them down very tightly.

Must use stainless steal ratchets, which are hard to find. Hardware store varieties will rust to an unusable condition in one season.

Sorry, no pics available from here.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We have our dinghy rigged so that when raised it isn't level. Our drain plug is on the starboard side of the transom so we have the starboard side lower by about 6". The bow comes up tight against the bottom of the davit and is snugged down and we have a line at the transom that goes under one tube (inflatable) and then is secured with a truckers hitch to the center of our stern pulpit (pulls toward the bow). The dink doesn't move at all. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The transom of our dinghy is also lower than the bow, but only by an inch or two so that water flows toward the plug. I've seen many with a severe tilt toward the plug, but wonder if it really expedites drainage through the 1 inch hole.

Another tip. I tie a string to the drain plug and the other end to a fix point in the dinghy for two reasons. First, its harder to lose. Second, and more importantly, I hang it over the davits when hoisted so that I can visually see that I didn't forget to remove it. If the dinghy filled with rain water on the davits, it would tear them off the boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I concur, we alson have it tilted slightly down toward drain plug which I renove when it it up on davits. The cover alllows very little water in the dinghy though.

MMR I will get pitcures this weekend. The straps go around the dinght and are not attached to any of the atytachment points on the dinghy for ear of eventually pulling them off /

Dave


----------



## tomhuntdmd (Apr 7, 2008)

We have Garhauer davitts and use these West Marine 20' ratcheting trailer tiedowns for our 10' AquaPro RIB. They are very secure in big seas, easy to put on, and won't rust. WEST MARINE Tiedown at West Marine


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> ......The straps go around the dinght and are not attached to any of the atytachment points on the dinghy for ear of eventually pulling them off....


I used to have the same concern, particularly about the D-ring. Knock on wood, its never even shown a sign of strain. When healed to starboard the D-ring is taking the side load and the inflatable tube is showing strain before the D-ring. Surprising, I know. On the other side, the straps are hooked to an eye bolt that comes up through the hard floor of our RIB.

Just for scale and effectiveness, our dink is an 11.5 foot hard bottom with second flat floor, a 20hp motor, gas tank, start battery, anchor and a center console. It's ridiculous really, but my point is, it must weigh 450 pounds hanging on the davits and the straps have held for 6 years running. In fact, the metal davit on the motor side is what worries me.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Good information guys, thanks. I will be hoisting the dink for the first time on Sunday so can play with some of your ideas then. I won't store the dink on the davits as it has a place on a rack at the marina. Will only use it for trips to the islands. I will remove the davits while at the dock to keep the slip rent down.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn Minnie,,,Thats a second boat you are carrying with you. Nice set up.

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> Damn Minnie,,,Thats a second boat you are carrying with you. Nice set up.
> 
> Dave


Yea. One minute, it's a fun run about. The next, it's a real PITA and I wish I just had a light weight inflatable with a tiller motor like everyone else. Seems so easy to deal with.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a small point; everyone seems to use a similar system with webbing. That is good and effective. We use an old halyard that clips onto attachment points on our hard dinghy so it can be pulled in to the boat and other lines that cross cross for springs. Everything is rock solid. To create the tension required, simply make truckers hitches and tighten down as needed. I tie the line at the hitch in such a way that it can be released quickly in the event of an emergency. Quick and inexpensive. 

Tod


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Tod, I've never used a truckers hitch but I plan to find uses for it. Thanks!

Gene


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

+1 on the trucker's hitch. Once you know it, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it. Also, you will find those silly ratcheting straps useless....

How to tie the trucker's hitch (or any other knot for that matter):
Trucker's Hitch | How to tie a Trucker's Hitch | Boating Knots

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> +1 on the trucker's hitch. Once you know it, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it. Also, you will find those silly ratcheting straps useless....
> 
> How to tie the trucker's hitch (or any other knot for that matter):
> Trucker's Hitch | How to tie a Trucker's Hitch | Boating Knots
> ...


To each his own, but I know the trucker's hitch and use it, just not for the dinghy. To keep several hundred pounds from moving when healed over 30 degrees, it requires a lot more tension that I believe I could get with that hitch. Our motor stays on the dinghy in the davits. In fact, we often tighten the windward ratchet, which unloads when healed, to keep the dinghy from squeaking on the davits. I can't imagine untying the hitches, tightening and retying is going to work as easily as a couple of clicks on the ratchet.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> To each his own, but I know the trucker's hitch and use it, just not for the dinghy. To keep several hundred pounds from moving when healed over 30 degrees, it requires a lot more tension that I believe I could get with that hitch. Our motor stays on the dinghy in the davits. In fact, we often tighten the windward ratchet, which unloads when healed, to keep the dinghy from squeaking on the davits. I can't imagine untying the hitches, tightening and retying is going to work as easily as a couple of clicks on the ratchet.


The variation of the trucker's hitch that is in the animated knots website shows only one loop for a 1:1 purchase. If you tie several overhand knots you can run your line between them to make a 2:1, 3:1 or even 5:1 purchase. It makes for a great (high friction) poor man's pulley.

Since you are using ratcheting straps, have you found some that don't rust right away?

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> The variation of the trucker's hitch that is in the animated knots website shows only one loop for a 1:1 purchase. If you tie several overhand knots you can run your line between them to make a 2:1, 3:1 or even 5:1 purchase. It makes for a great (high friction) poor man's pulley.
> 
> Since you are using ratcheting straps, have you found some that don't rust right away?
> 
> MedSailor


Fair point, I've not ever made several passes before wrapping the half hitches. That probably would keep from losing that slight amount of tension as you secure the first hitch. But I still think it would be more difficult to adjust underway.

Yes, we have stainless steel ratchets and hooks. Still going strong, its the webbing I should replace on one. I acknowledged above that SS is a requirement. Hardware store stuff won't last a season exposed to saltwater.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I also use 1 inch webbing with ratchets. It took a while experimenting to figure out which way to run them to completely immobilize the dink. We hold it tight against a fender attached to the stern rail, slightly tilted down toward the drain plug (DONT FORGET TO PLUG IT AGAIN BEFORE DROPPING IT!!)

As for ratchets I have had really good luck with trucker sites which sell ratchets advertised as "impervious to road salt" WAY cheaper than the ones sold by e.g. Kato which are also good but cost more. Check here for ex.

Wide Handle Stainless Steel Type 304 Ratchet for 1 Webbing

also some here

stainless steel tie downs for marine and corrosive environments. Stainless steel hand tools. Cargo tie downs. Marine tools. Hand tools. Ratchet tie downs


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

sck5...great looking rachets and advice. 

Sck5/ Minnie... I am a newbie when it comes to them. Does one end of them get sewn onto the the web and the other end thern come through the jaws to be tightened by the ractchet? or is the rachet applied to a free loose strap. no ewnds connected. Can the ratchet be loosened easily by just pulling upward on the lever or is their a release?

I may decide to use them as it would be easilier than the way I tighten mine which works, but this looks like an improvement and I am all for that.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Chef,

My ratchets have a short piece of webbing sewn onto the rear bar. It is about a foot long and loop is sewn in the other end. This loop is used to wrap the short ratchet strap around a pushpit stanchion and the ratchet goes back through the loop, so it is essentially in a fixed spot. The straps that attach to the dinghy have a stainless hook sewn to the other end. Hoping that makes sense.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Thought I would post a picture using the advise here. I had some SnapOn straps from Costco. I tied on some stainless carabiners for easier attachment. Still a work in progress but this worked great.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

When I was thinking about these davits I saw them on a Beneteau at Catalina Island. He had a larger RIB with a 20hp 4stroke and had been using it for 6 years, sold me. They are rated at 175 per arm but are easily removable. The owner mentioned using the topping lift to help support the load. I though it was a great idea and as I don't use the topping lift anyway why not. This shot shows it connected to the bridal, it pulls the dinghy in and shares the load.










Gene


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Way to go!

Using the topping lift, particularly while underway, is a pretty good idea. Assuming your boom isn't at risk of coming downing your head. Do you have a rigid vang?

I thought I would add that I slip an anti-chafe sleeve over the strap that wraps around the tube.

Unfortunately, if those ratchets aren't stainless steal, they will corrode quickly.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

I have a ridged vang and use the main halyard as a topping lift when the main is down. I'll replace the ratchets as needed. I'll also add chafe gear as needed. Thanks for the tips.

Gene


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am not sold or convinced using a toppping lift is an ideal solution. Our topping lift is in use and supports the boom. Are your saying your topping lift is useless on your boat? Not sure I would want that strain on my mast on the angle from the top, or the added force transferred up high as the weight of the dinghy was held by a point 50 ft above the deck. . If you were going to use a topping lift, why not use a secondary halyard instead.

On thing I noticed is that you dont have a cross piece beween the two arms. What keeps them from rotation and moving . What keeps the center of gravity equally between the two arms? Instead of the weight of the dinghy directly under each arm it looks like it is hung like a pendulum under the davits. That would increase the swing potential. I know on some of those huge transom boats like Benes, Hunter and Cats That may interfer with the swim platform. Thats why usually the have their davits imbedded in their hull and not the transoms.

I looked at the removable ones and that plus the lack of lower support pushed me to fixed davits. This may also help prevent " flexing" and movement. To me most of the forces should be applied lower than higher on davits and the removable ones all had the pressure poisnts up high and depended on the rear rails for support to much. The Garhauer davits we have came in two styles. either they go through the hull and are bedded on a plate on the hull. Or they are bedded on the trasome with a huge backing plate. This way the forces are spread out.

Also what are your attachment points. Do you have web starpping which comes to a stainless O ring or are using "line". It appears its line and does the line have a stretch component.

I looked at the forces not just the weight I was asking the davits to carry. As you boat pitches and swats in the wave action the forces of the dinghy/ motor will be many times more than just the weight of both and they are transferred to wherever you have attached them to you boat. It is important to spread those forces out a wide as possible and as low as possible on the boat. 

The 11/4" stainless Garhauer davits we have are rated at 250 lbs per arm. Thats dead hanging weight. 

Dave


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Dave, you have some good concerns.

The topping lift on my boat is just a spare main halyard. Never have needed it as a topping lift. In this use it just takes a little load off the backstay and is less than 3 feet off center. Negligible really. 

No cross piece - No trapezoidal load either. There are braces mounted outboard and back to the rail, but I'm thinking of moving them inboard, but that will mean I will not be able to pull in the bow of the dink as far. There is no swing as they are lashed in tight to the pushpit. It is important to remember these are light duty davits. I would not use them for a long passage, I also have the option to remove the outboard and hang the dink the other way if I want. But the dink will go on deck for long passages.

Bridal is line - but stretch over such a short length is irrelevant. I have shortened them about 2 inches from what you see in the pictures. I would like to raise the engine end a bit as it was touching the water coming home with a large following sea and some 20kt winds.

I will still make some improvements but impressed with how well they worked and how solid the dinghy was. But I had things ratched in tight.

Gene


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Gene I saw the braces on your rear rails. My concern was the forces seem to be in three pinpoint place ( 2 on the rear rails and one where the davit goes in the removable shoe) as opposed to being spread out low or wide with a backing plate buried behind your stern somewhere. This would even be more accentuated oif it swings even a small amount so its good you are racheting these down. So where are the pressure points of the ratchets...the rear rails again? What point takes the load?


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Not sure what you mean. The davits each sit in a bracket mounted lower on the transum, as low as I could go. But this design depends on tje rear rail. They are mounted outboard as far as practical and the pushpit is very strong there. When ratcheted in the weight is largely transfered to the center stantion because it pulls in on the davit arms. I plan to watch this point very carefully for any movement. If needed I can add some support brackets to beef up the pushpit.

Gene


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Gene,

Good it is that secure. 

The removable davits I have seen in the past slid into a "shoe" which was a plate mounted on the deck or sugar scoop transom. It looked like a suspect installation.
It has made me skeptical about the long term strength of the connection under any stress. You are confident yours are secure and the stress is spread out enough.

Let us know how this works out in the long run. I noticed you are in Long Beach area where the wind really blows and mostly off shore sailing. Great place to sail. We chartered a boa there last year and visited Catalina and Channel islands. Also got to sail on Stars and Stripes in San Diego 

Dave


----------

